# STEAKS



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

what is th best cut and where do you buy the best cuts of meat, no obvious jokes, mine is heb aged prime new york strip


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

aren't you the same dipch.. that started a thread yesterday saying that this is a fishing site and there was way to many non-fishing topics on it?


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

*NOT ME*

Come on now speck everyone has to much to drink every now and then, I absolutely LOVE this site i cant get enough i dont know what i was thinking last night. I apoligize to all the 2coolers ou there ii was an @ss.:headknock


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

*ITS ME*

I can admit when I was wrong I was wrong. I will take my punishement now.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

TheToad said:


> I can admit when I was wrong I was wrong. I will take my punishement now.


:slimer:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Punish yourself by a visit to the butcher shop. 

Steak, rib eye or T-Bone, is best in my learned opinion as thick cut and slow cooked. If you can find Certified Black Angus or Sterling Sliver Hereford, it is going to be some of the very best you can cook up on your grill or cask iron skillet.

Do not go crazy on seasonings, you want the beef taste, not to be overpowered by spices. Choose the degree which you wish to cook these wonderful meat pieces and enjoy!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

TheToad said:


> Come on now speck everyone has to much to drink every now and then. I was an @ss.:headknock


Never, never, admit it. rs


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

No banning please IM NOT WORTHY IM NOT WORTHY come on now im a ny strip gut i dont like a lot of fat


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Never, never, admit it. rs


At least to your wife any how


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Cartman said:


> :slimer:


I think we should lock him in a room with a bunch of women and make him write down when their last period was . . . jerk! . . . wg


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I think we should lock him in a room with a bunch of women and make him write down when their last period was . . . jerk! . . . wg


I couldn't tell you my wifes last . Lets get back to the steak question come on Speck


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I think we should lock him in a room with a bunch of women and make him write down when their last period was . . . jerk! . . . wg


Now that is funny in a gross kind of way, green going your way:rotfl:

BTW I prefer a Porter House


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> Now that is funny in a gross kind of way, green going your way:rotfl:


Everybody wants to be rock star. . . and then he's gonna admit he had too much to drink! . . . he doesn't even want to know what a woman can do with a bunch of tampons tied together! . . . wg


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

*STEAKS MAN*

I was lookin for some steak suggestions i know the thing about the . (I can't say the word, never trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die) was funny come on guys :headknock


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I eat cheap most of the time but grill a steak or two once a month. Normally I buy
from an independent store ( Archie`s ) in Splendora when they have Ribeyes on sale.
I`ve never bought a decent steak at Brookshire Bros. in New Caney but I`ve gotten
decent steaks at Kroger`s in Porter once in awhile. The nearest HEB is in Cleveland
but I`ve never shopped there, will give it a try next time.
I miss the real meat markets as my dad either owned one or worked at one from
the late `40`s to about 1985.
I`m not the greatest griller in the world so maybe it`s me and not the steak.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I always try and find something that's on sale and with a bone in it. I swear the dog gets the best part. Gotta look out for the hounds too


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Everybody wants to be rock star. . . and then he's gonna admit he had too much to drink! . . . he doesn't even want to know what a woman can do with a bunch of tampons tied together! . . . wg


Nor do I ever want to know!


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Mont said:


> I always try and find something that's on sale and with a bone in it. I swear the dog gets the best part. Gotta look out for the hounds too


Holy @#$% mont responded to my thread I am an official 2cooler now 
I said I was sorry for last night lets talk steaks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TheToad said:


> I couldn't tell you my wifes last . Lets get back to the steak question come on Speck


last Saturday.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm partial to ribeyes from HEB or Kroger. Where ever really just so long as it's not from Walmart.


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

grandpa cracker said:


> I eat cheap most of the time but grill a steak or two once a month. Normally I buy
> from an independent store ( Archie`s ) in Splendora when they have Ribeyes on sale.
> I`ve never bought a decent steak at Brookshire Bros. in New Caney but I`ve gotten
> decent steaks at Kroger`s in Porter once in awhile. The nearest HEB is in Cleveland
> ...


Man HEB Aged prime strip is good its like $14 a pound but most steaks are like 1/2 pond so you are lookin at $7 not bad though if you figure a place like Steak and Ale HAHAh:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

A rock star on 2Cool.....now there's a goal to shoot for!....lmao......


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> I always try and find something that's on sale and with a bone in it. I swear the dog gets the best part. Gotta look out for the hounds too


They say the meat closest to the bone is the sweetest. 

I like to look for sales too. My favorite bargain steak is ribeye. When I'm feeling rich a nice thick tenderloin is the ticket.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Never, never, admit it. rs


Back from Louisiana already, Rusty?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't shop for seak. My wife does and she can make a boot melt in your mouth!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Best cut is from kroger the ones with the nice meat market, the nolan ryan ribeye. Marinated in A-1 marinade "new york style" for no less than an hour preferably a day. medium rare, with baked potatoe and sweet tea = best steak dinner EVER!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Best cut is from kroger the ones with the nice meat market, the nolan ryan ribeye. Marinated in A-1 marinade "new york style" for no less than an hour preferably a day. medium rare, with baked potatoe and sweet tea = best steak dinner EVER!!!


X2 On the med. rare or rare!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*Tom Thumb. A price that's hard to beat.*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW...You need to read the rules Bro...

The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
20. "*Steak*" threads in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle.


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Best cut is from kroger the ones with the nice meat market, the nolan ryan ribeye. Marinated in A-1 marinade "new york style" for no less than an hour preferably a day. medium rare, with baked potatoe and sweet tea = best steak dinner EVER!!!


 Man I am tryin to get back in that Kroger market if I sell my place I am movin back to Alvin, thats right Alvin. If you know anyone lookin to move to the beautiful TX hill country I have 16 acres with a tank and mini donkeys for sale. There are no Krogers up here, at least within drivin distance


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...You need to read the rules Bro...
> 
> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 20. "*Steak*" threads in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle.


Put down the Shiner and slowly back away from the computer! :spineyes:


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...You need to read the rules Bro...
> 
> The following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 20. "*Steak*" threads in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle.


Come on man i am in the beer drinkers assoc like your 4th member im talkin beef steak


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the best cut off an anaconda?


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

ther are more parts to a cow than a muthaf&ckin avocado:brew:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

looks like he's back into the beer.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

sad3smsad3sm


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

His tampon has a leak for sure . . . wg


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> looks like he's back into the beer.


Maybe he can be sent to beer banned camp and under the supervision of 24buds he can dig the mud wrestling pit.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually can't have anything for 7 days. Upper respiratory funk getting me down. Started a Medrol dose pack & a Z-Pack today, No beerz till weekend after next! :frown:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sux to be u


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Actually can't have anything for 7 days. Upper respiratory funk getting me down. Started a Medrol dose pack & a Z-Pack today, No beerz till weekend after next! :frown:


Sorry. :frown:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

DrummerBoy471 said:


> Best cut is from kroger the ones with the nice meat market, the nolan ryan ribeye. Marinated in A-1 marinade "new york style" for no less than an hour preferably a day. medium rare, with baked potatoe and sweet tea = best steak dinner EVER!!!


If it is the best cut why do you have to marinated it?


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> looks like he's back into the beer.


Not me, I learned my lesson last night, I won't get on here tipsy againsad2sm


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

TheToad said:


> Not me, I learned my lesson last night, I won't get on here tipsy againsad2sm


chicken :slimer:


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Too Tall said:


> chicken :slimer:


 I gotta get my rep power up before i can take on you guys i aint sceered just wantin to get along for right now GOOSE


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

TheToad said:


> Not me, I learned my lesson last night, I won't get on here tipsy againsad2sm


 You say that now, but......................


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> You say that now, but......................


That aint no sh&t Im sure one day I will wake up and crawl back after one of those nights. Its a vicious cycle:brew:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

My favorite cut is the strip. I get this magazine called Cook's Illustrated. They also have a show on PBS. Talks about the science behind food and how to make dishes better.

They talked about dusting the steaks with cornstarch. Sucks up the surface moisture allowing a nice char crust. Have tried it a couple of times. Does nothing to alter the taste but the outside crunch is awesome.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

rib eye skinners family owned meat market yummmyy


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like steak!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Back from Louisiana already, Rusty?


No, still out here on the water, but this hotel on the water has everything---Direct TV and wi-fi. rs


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I have never been so glad to arrive LATE to a good, time of the month thread.....but you have all missed the white horse in the room when recommending steaks...buy a FLAT IRON STEAK (always $5.99 per pound, never on sale) from Kroger. It is in a package sort of like fajitas, but it is not marinated.

Sprinkle heavily with course kosher or rock salt for 30 mins before throwing it on flaming coals, each sida a few mins and move away from flame and slow cook 15-20 minutes. Slice like flank steak medium-rare. It is the ultimate beef cut. It is so tender, when you eat it, it flows to your toes!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

TheToad said:


> Not me, I learned my lesson last night, I won't get on here tipsy againsad2sm


Don't lie to liars!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I usually go to HEB or a butcher shop. You can buy better grades of meat. Sometimes the sales at Kroger are hard to pass up though, but usually the meat is a lower grade of either choice or select. I'm a big fan of a thick bone-in ribeye though. I still need to go by the meat market here on campus before I leave. One of the pluses of going to an ag school.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TheToad said:


> Man I am tryin to get back in that Kroger market if I sell my place I am movin back to Alvin, thats right Alvin. If you know anyone lookin to move to the beautiful TX hill country I have 16 acres with a tank and mini donkeys for sale. There are no Krogers up here, at least within drivin distance


Them mini donkeys stump broke? If not, I know a Stumpyfied fellow close by you that can do it for little or nothing...:bounce::bounce::bounce: He'd probably do it for a bone-in ribeye and a peck on the cheek...


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Good Steaks at The Ranch*

I buy my steaks from Steves Meat Market in Brady Tx. My favorite cut is a Bone-In RibEye on hot mesquite fire.They look like this!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Ya beat me to it HP...sort of.

I was thinking...16 acres...hill country...Hmmm. But I don't know if those miniature donkeys are any more tender than the full size ones. And boned out a LOT less meat.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Kobe Wagyu beef ribeyes flash seared to a tender med/rare.. BEST OF THE BEST.. If you go to Las Vegas do yourself a favor go to the 
Bradley Ogden restaurant at Caesars Palace and get one.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cartman said:


> I'm partial to ribeyes from HEB or Kroger. Where ever really just so long as it's not from Walmart.


X2


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

momma brings home pappas steakhouse dry aged filets and ribeyes........grill them for a few minutes..........melts in your mouth


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Stick with a real meat market, 
Perry,s
T bone toms. Or
Kirby meat market


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like to stop at AJ's Meat Market down in Dickinson when coming through there & have a few 1-1/4" ribeyes sliced.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I buy mine from texas prime cuts. Get 8 strip steaks, 10 bacon wrapped fillet,10 reg fillet,4 kc cut strips, 6 ribeyes, and 36 1/3 lb chop steak burgers for $120wtax delivered.no to hijack but has ne one else bought from them. the meat is great and guaranteed to taste for a year.sorry about pic quality


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ribeyes and strips are okay, but i can't get too worked up over a piece of beef unless it's filet mignon. i don't want to chew my steak - i want it to melt in my mouf.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Kobe Wagyu beef ribeyes flash seared to a tender med/rare.. BEST OF THE BEST.. If you go to Las Vegas do yourself a favor go to the
> Bradley Ogden restaurant at Caesars Palace and get one.


Kobe beef...mmmm mmm ....them cows are fed a diet of beer and oats and get a daily massages from beautiful japanese chicks.

does prime rib count as a steak?.....and don't go dippin it in some fancy sauce...the juice du jour is all you need


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

birdnester said:


> .... and don't go dippin it in some fancy sauce...the juice du jour is all you need


i made some steaks on the grill the other day, and one of my son's friends was at the house so i invited him to sit down and have a little dinner with us. we sit down and he forks a piece of steak onto his plate and then asks if there's any _ketchup_.

*sigh*


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

not cool on the ketchup...! i agree with most light season, seared hot, med rare at most to taste meat and some good ole home made sides.mmmmmmhhhhhhhh steak for bfast sounds right!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i made some steaks on the grill the other day, and one of my son's friends was at the house so i invited him to sit down and have a little dinner with us. we sit down and he forks a piece of steak onto his plate and then asks if there's any _ketchup_.
> 
> *sigh*


ohhh. HE11 NO.. 
Thats when you bring him some Tabsco and tell him "thats the only thing red that goes on a steak of this magnitude".


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

TheToad said:


> Man I am tryin to get back in that Kroger market if I sell my place I am movin back to Alvin, thats right Alvin. If you know anyone lookin to move to the beautiful TX hill country I have 16 acres with a tank and mini donkeys for sale. There are no Krogers up here, at least within drivin distance


If you are at the gateway to the hill country, New Braunfels should have a good meat market if you can weed through all of the sausage.

But..yes. The best steaks I have had come from the Alvin Kroger. I never even look at the glass case. I ask the butcher to cut me Angus Ribeyes at 1-3/4" thick...sea salt and course black pepper. sear the outside and leave the inside medium rare.
dang it. I just had one of those last week, now I am craving another.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i made some steaks on the grill the other day, and one of my son's friends was at the house so i invited him to sit down and have a little dinner with us. we sit down and he forks a piece of steak onto his plate and then asks if there's any _ketchup_.
> 
> *sigh*


you stood your ground and said "no" - right?

I don't think I have ketchup in my house.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

jaime1982 said:


> I buy mine from texas prime cuts. Get 8 strip steaks, 10 bacon wrapped fillet,10 reg fillet,4 kc cut strips, 6 ribeyes, and 36 1/3 lb chop steak burgers for $120wtax delivered.no to hijack but has ne one else bought from them. the meat is great and guaranteed to taste for a year.sorry about pic quality


I've had them and I must say you cannot beat it for the price. The ribeyes are almost too tender to put on the grill because they fall apart. Good flavor too. I need some more in fact..


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

grandpa cracker said:


> I eat cheap most of the time but grill a steak or two once a month. Normally I buy
> from an independent store ( Archie`s ) in Splendora when they have Ribeyes on sale.
> I`ve never bought a decent steak at Brookshire Bros. in New Caney but I`ve gotten
> decent steaks at Kroger`s in Porter once in awhile. The nearest HEB is in Cleveland
> ...


If you are already at the Kroger in Porter, there is an HEB in Kingwood, Kingwood Dr and Lake Houston Parkway....10ish min if you take the Mills Branch Rd-northpark-lake houston.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> you stood your ground and said "no" - right?


neh, i'm not going to tell people how to eat their food, but i did give him the evil mc glare and say, "son, the only "accessories" _my_ steaks need with them are grilled onions and sauteed mushrooms."

but it was the last time he'll ever be invited to dinner around here. :smile:


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> no, i'm not going to tell people how to eat their food, but i did give him the evil mc glare and say, "son, the only "accessories" _my_ steaks need with them are grilled onions and sauteed mushrooms."
> 
> it was the last time he'll ever be invited for dinner, though. :smile:


Maybe his parents are from "New York City".. and he didn't know any better...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do like my ketchup on certain things. Steaks are eaten with nothing. I did let my buddy slide one eve he wanted some worchestire sauce. I felt that that was ok. I do however eat my wife's leftovers for lunch the next day with ketchup. 

My BIL and I fed out a steer least year and had him butchered. Got everything for less than hamburger meat costs per lb. Including feed and all of that. The steaks off of him were awesome.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

here in Katy I try and buy my steaks at Midway, just something about an old time meat market. his ribeye steaks are awesome, they also sell premarinated fajitas now that are danm good. Also I cannot remember the name of the place...somebody here must know ?? it is the meat market in Uvalde, good lookin lady behind the counter...this place sits next to the golf course.. best friggin steak I ever had came from there. anybody know the name.??


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I do like my ketchup on certain things. Steaks are eaten with nothing. I did let my buddy slide one eve he wanted some worchestire sauce. I felt that that was ok. I do however eat my wife's leftovers for lunch the next day with ketchup.
> 
> My BIL and I fed out a steer least year and had him butchered. Got everything for less than hamburger meat costs per lb. Including feed and all of that. The steaks off of him were awesome.


What did it run? PM if you want... I've been considering finding someone to do that for me. I have some land available, but its about 4 hrs away and I'm thinking it would just be easier to pay someone to raise, butcher and pack it..Maybe y'all can do 2 this year..

Bay Area Meat Market has some pretty good stuff for those in the Clear Lake area.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Sadly you aren't going to get the best steaks at a chain supermarket. The best cuts are sold to Restuarants. I was raise on a large ranch and didn't know there was a "lesser cut". You can still get prime beef at really good butcher shops but hang on to your wallet. Expect $20 to $40/lb. Only a very small percentage of the beef that goes through a packing house is prime. Older beef ( steers, bulls and cows) cannot make the prime grade. And finally, never marinate a really good steak.

















*PRIME*​
The best grade of beef is USDA Prime. 
This grade is earmarked for the finest cuts that conform to the complex grading formula that the USDA applies to the inspection of beef. It comprises less than 2% of all graded beef. 
It has an abundant amount of marbling (the network of fine lines of white fat). This marbling, as well as other factors such as feed quality, and aging, adds to the rich flavor and fine texture of the best cuts. 
Prime beef tends to be found only in restaurants, fine butcher shops, and custom or specialty suppliers of beef.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

by the way, since the subject is meat, i thought i'd pass this little nugget along to my 2cool friends. my munchkins love chicken fried steaks, so i cook them fairly often.

i recently bought some beef cube steak at sam's. it comes in a big pack and, of course, is already machine tenderized.

i was a little disappointed at first because the pieces were really irregularly shaped, were huge, had a significant amount of external fat, and were practically falling apart, so i had to do quite a bit of trimming and had quite a bit of waste that i wound up tossing in the trash.

however, these things made _*excellent*_ chicken fried steaks. they were very tender and had very low gristle content.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> ribeyes and strips are okay, but i can't get too worked up over a piece of beef unless it's filet mignon. i don't want to chew my steak - i want it to melt in my mouf.


*Sam's Club*
Full Beef Tenderloin around $8.99/lb, cut your own filets about 1 1/2" thick, good salt/pepper rub onto a hot grill for a few minutes. Unbelievable.
Take the small tapered end of the tenderloin and make k-bobs you won't be sorry.
igo


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*steaks*

Been in the meat business for over 20 years in one way or another. RIBEYE is the ONLY steak for real meat eaters, AS rare as your primal instincts can bare. There is a very small margin between prime and choice. In fact a very % of prime gets sold as choice due to that market fading. The best place to purchase this is Sam's Club. All their meats are CHOICE or HIGHER. I buiy the entire lipon loins and cut them myself. Oh Yeah did I fail tto mention their transitioning all to Cert. Angus Beef. I eat mine with a sprinkle of Canadian Steak seasoning and a splash of worstishire sauce.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I think we should lock him in a room with a bunch of women and make him write down when their last period was . . . jerk! . . . wg


Lock him in a room with Jessica!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

trodery said:


> Lock him in a room with Jessica!!!


 . . . and open up a bottle of whiskey whoop arse on'm . . . wg


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltrod said:


> Been in the meat business for over 20 years in one way or another. RIBEYE is the ONLY steak for real meat eaters, AS rare as your primal instincts can bare. There is a very small margin between prime and choice. In fact a very % of prime gets sold as choice due to that market fading. The best place to purchase this is Sam's Club. All their meats are CHOICE or HIGHER. I buiy the entire lipon loins and cut them myself. Oh Yeah did I fail tto mention their transitioning all to Cert. Angus Beef. I eat mine with a sprinkle of Canadian Steak seasoning and a splash of worstishire sauce.


Spot on!!! I get all my meat at SAMs. I used to go to higher end markets and i cant tell the difference. Sams has the thickest cuts and the meat id of great quatlity. And they will cut it any way want it.

No one beats SAMS meat!!!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Nothing like a DRY aged cowboy cut bone in Ribeye..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> No one beats SAMS meat!!!


 i was always a little leary of sam's meat, being a big chain warehouse store and all, but after my chicken fried steak experience with sam's cube steaks, i'm going to look at their stuff more closely from now on.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

there is only one grocery store in the Houston area that consistanly sells tender cuts of beef.....There ribeyes are consistantly tender.....no other food chain can say that..
I have been doing business with them for over 20 yrs and they are hands down the best....
You want a tender ribeye tonight ??? or anyother night????

Go to Thirfty on Eagle Dr. ....in Barbers Hill..........Ill put my money where my mouth is on their quality of steaks

And their from a local supplier


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Too Tall said:


> If it is the best cut why do you have to marinated it?


You have to get that flavorful taste, Most people that just do simple salt n pepper is fine but just to plain, once you marinate it and you get that bite of pure flavor theres no one that can top it.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I was going to call you out Drummer boy....until I saw the age


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

maybe I missed it, I would never marinade a steak DB471...but what do you use for marinade....


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> No one beats SAMS meat!!!


That's what she said


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Drummer Boy,
1). The point of the flavor is to taste the beef. A bone in ribeye graded choice-, up to prime-, will have have significant amount of intramuscular fat( ie marbling). This is where you achieve Tenderness, Juiciness, and Flavor, the three main goals of boxed beef product. 
2.) The ribeye is second least worked muscle in the calf behind the tenerloin respectively. The longissimus dorsi muscle is the ribeye. By having the ability to build up develop intramuscular fat there are little pieces of fat between muscle fibers, thus making it easy to seperate fibers during mastication( love saying it).
3. Why no marinate? Because, the LD muscle is not strenuously worked during motor movement. It does not use as much oxygen, burn lipids(remove marbling), and is not in stress so there is not a build up of red blood cells. The marbling is also the last type of fat to be put on the calf, thus does not absorb all the funk going on inside of a cow. Briskets are smoked for hours because they are they are comprised of seam fat, the first fat that the cow ever puts on. Sirloins are marinated because the come from the the ***, an area associated with motor movement.
4.) A bone in ribeye is Gods gift to man. On the block, carcasses are evaluated between the 12th and 13th rib looking at ribeye area and marbling. A valuation determination for an entire carcass is assisted by just one cut. In summary, marinate a sirloin, a skirt, some yard bird, anything, just not a ribeye.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

DeltaDucks_Ag said:


> Drummer Boy,
> 1). The point of the flavor is to taste the beef. A bone in ribeye graded choice-, up to prime-, will have have significant amount of intramuscular fat( ie marbling). This is where you achieve Tenderness, Juiciness, and Flavor, the three main goals of boxed beef product.
> 2.) The ribeye is second least worked muscle in the calf behind the tenerloin respectively. The longissimus dorsi muscle is the ribeye. By having the ability to build up develop intramuscular fat there are little pieces of fat between muscle fibers, thus making it easy to seperate fibers during mastication( love saying it).
> 3. Why no marinate? Because, the LD muscle is not strenuously worked during motor movement. It does not use as much oxygen, burn lipids(remove marbling), and is not in stress so there is not a build up of red blood cells. The marbling is also the last type of fat to be put on the calf, thus does not absorb all the funk going on inside of a cow. Briskets are smoked for hours because they are they are comprised of seam fat, the first fat that the cow ever puts on. Sirloins are marinated because the come from the the ***, an area associated with motor movement.
> 4.) A bone in ribeye is Gods gift to man. On the block, carcasses are evaluated between the 12th and 13th rib looking at ribeye area and marbling. A valuation determination for an entire carcass is assisted by just one cut. In summary, marinate a sirloin, a skirt, some yard bird, anything, just not a ribeye.


Yeah...what he said.... agree.. can't put it any better than that...lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

TheToad said:


> Come on man i am in the beer drinkers assoc like your 4th member im talkin beef steak


I feel better about setting my group up as moderated now.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> No, still out here on the water, but this hotel on the water has everything---Direct TV and wi-fi. rs


Cool! You gettin' 'em lined out yet?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> i made some steaks on the grill the other day, and one of my son's friends was at the house so i invited him to sit down and have a little dinner with us. we sit down and he forks a piece of steak onto his plate and then asks if there's any _ketchup_.
> 
> *sigh*


Sounds like my 18 yo daughter....only she drowns everything in bbq sauce. *sigh X2*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I've had them and I must say you cannot beat it for the price. The ribeyes are almost too tender to put on the grill because they fall apart. Good flavor too. I need some more in fact..


You guys need to look at what you're paying per pound. I checked it out one time and it came to $7+ / lb for everything........including the hamburger!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I've had them and I must say you cannot beat it for the price. The ribeyes are almost too tender to put on the grill because they fall apart. Good flavor too. I need some more in fact..





**** chaser said:


> Spot on!!! I get all my meat at SAMs. I used to go to higher end markets and i cant tell the difference. Sams has the thickest cuts and the meat id of great quatlity. And they will cut it any way want it.
> 
> No one beats SAMS meat!!!


I can't believe you just said that. Bwaahaaahaaa!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a t-bone and a couple of ribeyes grilled over mesquite to medium rare. Red and juicy in the middle, with the mesquite flavor. ......Two or three minutes over the fire on each side, so tender you can cut it with a fork.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*We Raise Our Own!!*

Until they are 1250lbs-1300lbs with 3/4'' fat over the ribeye and without question the Filet is best with the Ribeye a close second..


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My favorite steak seasoning is McCormick Peppered Season All and mesquite smoke. Although, I've been having a hard time finding the Peppered Season All lately, so I've been improvising with Montreal steak seasoning and a light sprinkle of garlic powder and onion powder.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Hubbell & Hudson- All of there meat is Dry Aged on Site. This place reminds me of Walmart. Go in for a few items and come out with spending too much. I like there Ribeyes and Back Ribs.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

RR.......
mmmmmmm....lets feed that one out


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Get you some McCormicks fajita seasoning.......a little sprinkle and set over a hot bed of Mesquite coals.....

Or like my grandfather always said

"Cut the horns....wipe his arse and run em by"


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I heard a NYS is the big meat section out of a TB!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a good cut of meat don't need no stinkin' marinade. if you want to soak it in a little evoo with a little salt and pepper for a few minutes, that's cool, but anything beyond that is sinful.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> a good cut of meat don't need no stinkin' marinade. if you want to soak it in a little evoo with a little salt and pepper for a few minutes, that's cool, but anything beyond that is sinful.


No doubt... salt and pepper. thats it... You marinate tough, grissly cuts to break down the tissue or braise it.

good steaks just need s and p. Also, let them sit 5 mins after cooking or you'll f'em up that way also.


----------



## chasingtails123 (Mar 23, 2009)

I can get a good look at a t-bone steak by sticking my head up a bull's butt, but i'd rather take the butchers word on it.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

ok tommy boy. your need to get a feel for context. LOL


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I get most of my meat at Sam's, it is the best meat for the money. Often times I buy a whole tenderloin and cut it into thick filets and leftovers vacuum sealed. The thin end can be cooked as a small tenderloin or doubled over on itself, sliced, tightly bacon wrapped and tooth-picked to make a whole filet. If you go during business hours and the guys aren't too busy they will cut and package to the thickness you desire.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Kobe Wagyu beef ribeyes flash seared to a tender med/rare.. BEST OF THE BEST.. If you go to Las Vegas do yourself a favor go to the
> Bradley Ogden restaurant at Caesars Palace and get one.


X2 on the Wagyu

I work for a very large beef producer and have eaten some of the best, if not the best, beef available on the planet. I have never eaten anything as good as a Wagyu ribeye. It is impossible to describe until you taste it yourself. It kind of melts in your mouth.

I did get to eat a BIG (about 26 oz.) Wagyu porterhouse earlier this year. The hardest part was trying to decide which side of the bone to start on (filet or strip) but it didn't matter, I ate them both.

If anyone is interested, I can get my hands on some whole ribeye loins from a load of Wagyu cattle. They are pricey but you won't be disappointed, I promise. PM me if you're interested.

As far as regular meat goes, the HEB here in Kingsville gets their meat straight from Kane's kill plant in Corpus (fresh, huh). It is usually pretty good as long as you go for the higher grade like AMB stated.

Best thing to do is buy a whole loin and cut it yourself. You can make the steaks as big as you want and freeze the rest.

BTW there are only 2 ways to cook a steak, medium bloody and medium burnt. And medium burnt is a SIN.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> a good cut of meat don't need no stinkin' marinade. if you want to soak it in a little evoo with a little salt and pepper for a few minutes, that's cool, but anything beyond that is sinful.


I figured you for a vegetarian, hippie! LOL

Have some greens to go with you steak.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My favorite steak seasoning is planting jalapeno bushes in their living area and killing the grass and jalapeno plants with saltwater then butchering them! Hmmmmmm.........Kind of sadistic though now that I think about it. Plus side is you get plenty of fertilizer also!!!

Oh @%@$ petas gonna be knocking on my door now. Gotta go buy more ammo for the glock and benelli.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*As you can see we are in Austin,*

and I think the net affect of having HEB and Sam's here results in Costco having excellent meat, as well. The prices and quality is tops in our market. I'm going to have to look into Sam's meat offerings. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

years a go a butcher told be about a cut called Chuck eye i like it better than rib eye usually very good price they are not very big but very tasty


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the NY strip myself. Santa Gertrudis, Angus...or back 40 steer...don't matter.

TH


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

fangard said:


> My favorite cut is the strip. I get this magazine called Cook's Illustrated. They also have a show on PBS. Talks about the science behind food and how to make dishes better.
> 
> They talked about dusting the steaks with cornstarch. Sucks up the surface moisture allowing a nice char crust. Have tried it a couple of times. Does nothing to alter the taste but the outside crunch is awesome.


Been wanting to try a Flat Iron steak. I have heard that they are really tendet and full of flavor.

On a side note, basting a steak in garlic butter is really good!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> a good cut of meat don't need no stinkin' marinade. if you want to soak it in a little evoo with a little salt and pepper for a few minutes, that's cool, but anything beyond that is sinful.


Exactly, evoo, black pepper, sea salt and DONE!!

Totally agree!!

df20


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Only way to buy a steak is the whole cut.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

9121SS said:


> I don't shop for seak. My wife does and she can make a boot melt in your mouth!


 Your wife must be a heck of a cook! Did you use some bad language when she cooked you *seak* for dinner? WTH is *seak*? *Seak* - definition of *Seak* by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus *...* 








n. 1. Soap prepared for use in milling cloth. :rotfl:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Melon said:


> Only way to buy a steak is the whole cut.


Man that looks good! I've got some prime strips waiting at home to make with some dirty mashed taters. I do marinate my steaks lightly (I know I'm gonna catch flack for). I just really like a light Worcestershire and balsamic hint, and then use Montreal steak coarse ground with coarse sea salt so it doesn't all burn off. I've made steaks using that recipe that some people have said is better than any nice steakhouse they have been to.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Man that looks good! I've got some prime strips waiting at home to make with some dirty mashed taters. I do marinate my steaks lightly (I know I'm gonna catch flack for). I just really like a light Worcestershire and balsamic hint, and then use Montreal steak coarse ground with coarse sea salt so it doesn't all burn off. I've made steaks using that recipe that some people have said is better than any nice steakhouse they have been to.


 Yep, balsamic vinegar does add a nice touch. Try it on spinach sometime.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

According to my wife, Ruth's Chris marinates their steaks for 5 days.....anybody know?

they put out a pretty mean ribeye IMO......


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Brete said:


> According to my wife, Ruth's Chris marinates their steaks for 5 days.....anybody know?
> 
> they put out a pretty mean ribeye IMO......


That explains why I don't like their steaks.

Actually I generally don't like steakhouse steaks, but Perry's doesn't mess up their steaks too badly.

As a general rule, bone in ribeyes about 2" thick are the best store bought cuts.

But the best steaks I have ever had come out of what we feed out on my FIL's ranch. I have 2.25" bone in filets cut special. That is some good eating.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Prime cut of ribeye, since HEB is the only one that always has it that is where I will get it. Randalls only has it once in a blue moon and it is WAY over prices like everything else at Randalls. Heck, HEB has actually put their prime ribeyes on sale for like $10 a couple times, they didn't last long,lol.

A prime ribeye, not black angus, cut 1 1/4" thick with some sea salt and cracked black pepper over a super hot bed of coals, or out of one of those super ovens, MMMMMMM.


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*I perfer HEB*

HEB prime is the best but I can't always afford it. I like to go through the sale meat and look for what was just graded down but still has a fair amount of marbling in the meat. Fat though out will always give the most tender cut. I like to marinate or just salt and pepper but I always grille over charcoal and bring the center to about 130*.

Just my druthers,

Spidy


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Actually can't have any for 7 days.:


I guess WG can explain this one :slimer:

I like steak! I think its more about how the meat is prepared/cooked than the meat when talking with decent cuts.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Well, I guess I am just low class....*

but a porterhouse or T-Bone is my steak of choice. Just garlic salt and fresh ground pepper. Hot and fast, over coals. IMHO some of the best flavor is in that nice yellow fat!! I want a bite of that fat with each bite of meat.

Y'all can throw empty beer cans at me, but I think ribeyes are just too "soft", kinda mushy.

Let the bashing begin....LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

a good choice or prime cut shouldn't have to be marinated, and steak sauce, might as well slap the cook in the face with a raw fish. personally, i prefer a choice cut ribeye off the loin end of a whole ribeye about 1" thick. in my opinion, prime is a little too fat and select that you usually get when on sale at stores is 1 grade above dog food.

darrell


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I always have a tough time judging how long to keep a steak on one side. I originally thought 2-3 mins and turn was enough, but even I dont like my steaks that rare. (Im assuming my fire wasnt blazing hot like it needed to be)

I just got a new cast iron skillet so I want to try a steak on that. Anyone have any pointers on the best way to cook it?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> years a go a butcher told be about a cut called Chuck eye i like it better than rib eye usually very good price they are not very big but very tasty


X2, Donkeyman. Them Chuck Eyes(Not chuck steak, although it is cut out of the chuck steak) are my fav.

Next, I will go by our Super S(Nolan Ryan) and pick up a couple Porterhouse, Ribeye, or T-Bone. Whichever is closest to the expiration date. Preferably on sale because they expire Today.

One of my hunting buddies will bring a whole tenderloin to camp, from Costco. He throws the whole thing on, and then we all cut our steaks off after it is cooked(med. rare/rare).:brew2::brew2:


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

I buy a steer form one of the FFA sales every year. Usually have Belleville Meat market butcher it for me. Get all the steaks 1 1/2" to 2" thick. Going on about 12 years now and have never been disappointed. I normally buy at the Barn sale. Really helps the kids out that don't make the big sale.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> Maybe he can be sent to beer banned camp and under the supervision of 24buds he can dig the mud wrestling pit.


Grab a shovel!



Oceola said:


> Ya beat me to it HP...sort of.
> 
> I was thinking...16 acres...hill country...Hmmm. But I don't know if those miniature donkeys are any more tender than the full size ones. And boned out a LOT less meat.


Mini Donkey meat is not bad at all.

I like a t-bone. If you ever go to Del Frisco's, tell them you want the Fred Flinstone steak. Med. rare to rare. Side of garlic mashed taters, asparagus tips......Tell them you want Jeff to cook it!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> No one beats SAMS meat!!!


who cares what SAM does with his meat? it's his meat, he can beat it as many times as he wishes...:slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

porkchoplc said:


> I just got a new cast iron skillet so I want to try a steak on that. Anyone have any pointers on the best way to cook it?


Yeah, cook it over a hot mesquite fire. You can use the skillet for frying fish. :rotfl:

Actually, you can use that skillet to blacken some steaks. Go get ya some "Paul Prudhomes Blackened Steak Magic" and follow the instructions on the label. :cheers:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Them mini donkeys stump broke? If not, I know a Stumpyfied fellow close by you that can do it for little or nothing...:bounce::bounce::bounce: He'd probably do it for a bone-in ribeye and a peck on the cheek...


Is that why it's called "Animal Husbandry"?


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

ribeyes or tenderloins from Sams
cooked over WOOD !!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

porkchoplc said:


> I always have a tough time judging how long to keep a steak on one side. I originally thought 2-3 mins and turn was enough, but even I dont like my steaks that rare. (Im assuming my fire wasnt blazing hot like it needed to be)
> 
> I just got a new cast iron skillet so I want to try a steak on that. Anyone have any pointers on the best way to cook it?


Look up the touch test for judging steaks.

I use bacon grease and plenty of garlic butter on the steak itself as it cooks if i'm using cast iron.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*RAW*
*







*

*RARE*
*







*

*Medium Rare*
*







*

*Medium*
*







*

*Well Done*
*







*


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That last one looks like the shocker,lol


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

At home its a bone in ribeye the ones you can get on sale from HEB kroger or randalls If i eat out it would have to be the melt in your mouth prime rib at saltgrass .


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> That last one looks like the shocker,lol


Nope..Thats the SHOW STOPPER


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*Ribeye*

Bone-in ribeye, 1 1/2 with crushed McCormick peppercorns, a little garlic salt, and then marinated with a spicy merlot or Cab from Chile- casilero de diablo, and medium rare to rare- it's just a little blood,lol!

At restraunts- I like salt grass, but you have to go Carrabra's and get their filet,medium rare- treat yourself right,you deserve it.

Good thread,
Htown


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Buy the T-bone at Jorge's Store in Dacus, TX (about 10 miles northwest of Montgomery). He hand cuts and trims them in front of you. Get a BBQ sandwich while you wait!

Season the steak liberally with kosher salt and black pepper several hours before cooking. Spray with olive oil prior to putting on the grill.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Porterhouse for me and at the moment the best steaks I've found in awhile are at Pawleks meat market in Rockport. Haven't got a bad cut yet!


----------

